# Remember the Good Ole Days?



## fastLeo151 (Jul 21, 2015)

Am I the only one who misses the Good Ole Days we used to have on this site? There used to be lots of new topics and posting. It used to be a fun place to hang out. What happened?

Andy


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Am I the only one who misses the Good Ole Days we used to have on this site? There used to be lots of new topics and posting. It used to be a fun place to hang out. What happened?
> 
> Andy


Liberals took over.


----------



## old guy (Jul 21, 2015)

I visit several saw sites every day and this one has the most going on and the most information, it is my go to forum.

John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 21, 2015)

Bob got rid of all the trouble makers. Lol.


----------



## cedarshark (Jul 21, 2015)

Dog days of summer. Too hot to cut wood and unless you have a shop w/ a/c, too hot to be there as well.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Dog days of summer. Too hot to cut wood and unless you have a shop w/ a/c, too hot to be there as well.


Whats your humidity level there?


----------



## Jacob J. (Jul 21, 2015)

What "good ole days?"


----------



## cedarshark (Jul 21, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Whats your humidity level there?


 About 60%. The "feels like" temp will be about 108 degrees today.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jul 21, 2015)

So humid up here at 6am i had to run the wipers but much better now lots les humid thank god


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> About 60%. The "feels like" temp will be about 108 degrees today.


it was 99 percent here this am.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 21, 2015)

I hear the stories and read some of the old posts with I had known about the site in the trouble making days. Although the troll of the month was pretty good


----------



## rd35 (Jul 21, 2015)

Rode through fog to work this morning....got 1 inch of rain in about 10 minutes last night. Gotta grade my driveway when I get home from work. Some things never change! But in the "good ole day" I had to grade the drive with a shovel. Now I use a tractor and grader box!


----------



## Termite (Jul 21, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> it was 99 percent here this am.


I don't feel sorry for ya. And where the hell is the "Pine Barrens"?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

Termite said:


> I don't feel sorry for ya. And where the hell is the "Pine Barrens"?


New Jersey. http://www.njpinebarrens.com/


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't have a tan. it's just rust.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2015)

cedarshark said:


> Dog days of summer. Too hot to cut wood and unless you have a shop w/ a/c, too hot to be there as well.


^^^ This.

Good old days are right now. The past is an allusion...


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah. me too - when I could still see, still hear and I still knew everything. And when I saw a pretty young thing and didn't have to think, "****, I can't look at that, she's my daughter's age"


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

The Riff Raff left.........the rep game ended........the site got hacked.


----------



## hardpan (Jul 21, 2015)

rd35 said:


> Rode through fog to work this morning....got 1 inch of rain in about 10 minutes last night. Gotta grade my driveway when I get home from work. Some things never change! But in the "good ole day" I had to grade the drive with a shovel. Now I use a tractor and grader box!



Kind of takes the fun out of it I bet.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 21, 2015)

I am not sure seeing pictures of Gypo cutting with only his chaps on is something any of us want to revisit. On the other hand I miss pointing out how FOS HBRN was...


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 21, 2015)

Back in the good old days, there could be some good scraps, hazing, fighting without folks getting banned,
and a bunch of wussies getting offended whining to a couple dozen moderators........


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

I miss Fish too.


----------



## raumati01 (Jul 21, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> New Jersey. http://www.njpinebarrens.com/



I know that place from the Sopranos.

As a newby here I don't know about the good old days but its pretty gutting to see threads like Lakesides one about the 056 magnum with all the photos gone.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 21, 2015)

raumati01 said:


> I know that place from the Sopranos.
> 
> As a newby here I don't know about the good old days but its pretty gutting to see threads like Lakesides one about the 056 magnum with all the photos gone.



Yeah, a lot of great folks took time out to put up photos, movies, documents, etc., for the edification of all of the members, and all of that knowledge is gone.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss Fish too.


I am sure that he is here in spirit............. He has been sober for 3 months, and he is still an arsehole!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

Three months is a big deal. That's 90 days and like 900 nights. I know........


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss Fish too.



I miss T1


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

Me too. And Daddy66..........and Genius........


----------



## sunfish (Jul 21, 2015)

I kinda miss Stumpy and Les (Logging22)... They was a hoot!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 21, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> I miss T1



Who?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 21, 2015)

You guys forgot


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

The Greek said:


> I'm here to save the site.



Welcome brother. We need some saving.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 21, 2015)

The Greek said:


> I'm here to save the site.


It's about time someone showed up that can put all the old pictures back in the threads .


----------



## olyman (Jul 21, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Bob got rid of all the trouble makers. Lol.


 then why is he still here,,esp after he said he was leaving???????????????


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 21, 2015)

I miss Trimmed. He was always such a level headed, and unbiased moderator.


----------



## olyman (Jul 21, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am not sure seeing pictures of Gypo cutting with only his chaps on is something any of us want to revisit. On the other hand I miss pointing out how FOS HBRN was...


 valleyfirewood took his place,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

olyman said:


> valleyfirewood took his place,,,,,,,,,,,



Repped.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 21, 2015)

lone wolf said:


>




Funny thing though is that song is from the "good old days"... came out around 1985 I think. I know it plays on "oldies" country radio... 100.9 out here.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ahhh yes, the "good ole days" .......before Randy Evans was booked out a year in advance...... 

TeddyScout was still stealing from folks......

Dh1984 was still developing the 041 Unibearing....

Before anyone new Brush Ape even existed.......

When The Goat was still Mike from Maine......

Way back when it was discovered that HuskStihl's wife has to start his saws for him.......


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 21, 2015)

The other swap meet


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 21, 2015)

I miss that damn thread.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 21, 2015)

One thing hasn't changed, Dano is still piss revving saws in his garage.


----------



## TonyK (Jul 21, 2015)

Someone left the door open.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Me too. And Daddy66..........and Genius........



I forgot about those two dip *****


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 21, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> The other swap meet



Those were the good ole days for sure


Now there is just NSP


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 21, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Am I the only one who misses the Good Ole Days we used to have on this site? There used to be lots of new topics and posting. It used to be a fun place to hang out. What happened?
> 
> Andy



You weren't even a member in the Good Ole Days!

But, I guess everything is relative.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 21, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> You weren't even a member in the Good Ole Days!
> 
> But, I guess everything is relative.


Pssh! Newbs........oh wait...... I joined 02/2011.


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 21, 2015)

This place would really benefit from a 'dislike' button.


----------



## svk (Jul 21, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> This place would really benefit from a 'dislike' button.


If everyone could act like adults then yes it would.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is Thall still around with another name?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 21, 2015)

Tom was here recently under Thall.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 21, 2015)

I totally agree


----------



## Big Block (Jul 21, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> This place would really benefit from a 'dislike' button.



Totally agree. I got ahead of myself sorry


----------



## srb08 (Jul 21, 2015)

I miss IndianSprings and Hbrn.

Indian Springs always was brutally honest and generally spot on.
Hbrn was an ass but did have entertainment value.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 21, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> You weren't even a member in the Good Ole Days!
> 
> But, I guess everything is relative.



How about it!

I'm looking at the sign on date of some of these yokels. They must have been in high school during the good ole days.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 21, 2015)

srb08 said:


> I miss IndianSprings and Hbrn.
> 
> Indian Springs always was brutally honest and generally spot on.
> Hbrn was an ass but did have entertainment value.


Yeah Indian Springs was good. Popped up a year or two and said he had some health issues.
I remember when you could post a thread of the new 290 you bought and get a bunch of rep. Guy just posted a thread where he dropped over a G on a new 660 and got told it was crap compared to the 661 by a bunch of guys that run their saws once a week then polish them with a diaper.
And they wonder why folks don't stick around anymore.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I miss that damn thread.



Lots of good reading there lol, lots of good people came and went..... dang it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 21, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> This place would really benefit from a 'dislike' button.


Mike from Maine,

I make the best of what options are available. I "like" many posts just so I can "unlike" them. I've been doing this with much of what you have posted over the years. 



srb08 said:


> I miss IndianSprings and Hbrn.
> 
> Indian Springs always was brutally honest and generally spot on.
> Hbrn was an ass but did have entertainment value.



Agree. 

I also miss dh1984 for entertainment purposes.



Del_ said:


> How about it!
> 
> I'm looking at the sign on date of some of these yokels. They must have been in high school during the good ole days.



Just because you are AS member number 8.............


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 21, 2015)

srb08 said:


> Hbrn was an ass but did have entertainment value.



If you want some HBRN laughs do a YouTube search for "highcountrytimber". There used to be some of him falling a tree and doing some one handed cutting.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Lots of good reading there lol, lots of good people came and went..... dang it.


Well I still see a lot of good people on here every day . You should ask or look.


----------



## Big Block (Jul 21, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> Yeah Indian Springs was good. Popped up a year or two and said he had some health issues.
> I remember when you could post a thread of the new 290 you bought and get a bunch of rep. Guy just posted a thread where he dropped over a G on a new 660 and got told it was crap compared to the 661 by a bunch of guys that run their saws once a week then polish them with a diaper.
> And they wonder why folks don't stick around anymore.



I just read that and thought the same thing what a bunch of assholes


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 21, 2015)

Big Block said:


> I just read that and thought the same thing what a bunch of assholes



Yeah, your post made me go check it out. I only made it through the first page.......what a bunch of dong bags.


----------



## rupedoggy (Jul 21, 2015)

Ken Dunn was Yoda. Gypo Logger thought round ground chain was the fastest. Walt thought his 1hour chain was going to beat Art Martin's race chain. Tommy Fales was kicked off this "cork sucker" site. Dennis Cahoon said we were stupid woodticks. Dennis Greffard had chainsaws on his roof. Stinky Grommet flew his own helicopter. The Predator was the fastest saw in the world.
If you remember these you have been here awhile.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 21, 2015)

rupedoggy said:


> Ken Dunn was Yoda. Gypo Logger thought round ground chain was the fastest. Walt thought his 1hour chain was going to beat Art Martin's race chain. Tommy Fales was kicked off this "cork sucker" site. Dennis Cahoon said we were stupid woodticks. Dennis Greffard had chainsaws on his roof. Stinky Grommet flew his own helicopter. The Predator was the fastest saw in the world.
> If you remember these you have been here awhile.


What ever happened to Stinky Grommet and Big Dutchman? And why was he running around with my under panties hanging off the end of a stick at your GTG Mike?? Remember when I was Ginger and Art Marin fell in love with me? Lol. I'll let you tell the story.
Btw, isn't Dennis Greffard Dennis Cahoon's son?


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> This place would really benefit from a 'dislike' button.


 talk to the great self appointed mr heirachy del CHILD,, pansy whiner....hes the one that cryed like the baby he is to get it removed....


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Del_ said:


> How about it!
> 
> I'm looking at the sign on date of some of these yokels. They must have been in high school during the good ole days.


 did you ever graduate????


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Just because you are AS member number 8.............[/QUOTE]
and we do need a baby on the forum.................


----------



## fearofpavement (Jul 22, 2015)

Sometimes an older thread gets dragged out of the archives and I wonder what happened to the previous posters but I expect for many this forum and perhaps the entire chainsaw enthusiast thing is fleeting. Five years from now, I don't know if I'll be visiting this forum. I don't know if I'll be visiting it in five days if the Verizon/AS relationship doesn't improve. I don't have time to wait 1 to 3 minutes for a page to open.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

Compared to some of you old mossbacks, I'm a newby. 

I've seen a lot of changes here though. Running off the Riff Raff was by far the most damaging I've witnessed though.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Compared to some of you old mossbacks, I'm a newby.
> 
> I've seen a lot of changes here though. Running off the Riff Raff was by far the most damaging I've witnessed though.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm a newb too, but I can remember going to new post and seeing everything chainsaw, logging and firewood related, now you go to new posts and it's......god...no god.....Mexicans....homos...heteros....democrats....repubs...libtards......

I miss Avalanchers' stories too, he was a riot!


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 22, 2015)

I miss HBRN and Lakeside53 Andy. For different reasons.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2015)

This too shall pass. Nostalgia is a trap. Enjoy now.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 22, 2015)

Does any body ever remember the Bad Old Days?


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 22, 2015)

The quality of information is orders of magnitude better than what it was. Detailed pictures and instructions on porting work etc. That didn't happen before. It was all secret voodoo sauce old boys club inside joke figure it out for yourself BS. There were huge egos that thought porting saws was equal to godhood.


----------



## svk (Jul 22, 2015)

I've heard enough to understand that some of the folks being run off in the ole days were good people and some of those doing the running off should have been the ones ousted. Everyone has a different opinion and as long as people can coexist I hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 22, 2015)

I think it would be a much better place if Mr. and Mrs. Johnson would contribute a bit more to the general discussion here and help stir things up.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 22, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Sometimes an older thread gets dragged out of the archives and I wonder what happened to the previous posters but I expect for many this forum and perhaps the entire chainsaw enthusiast thing is fleeting. Five years from now, I don't know if I'll be visiting this forum. I don't know if I'll be visiting it in five days if the Verizon/AS relationship doesn't improve. I don't have time to wait 1 to 3 minutes for a page to open.



There are other sites


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Liberals took over.


Balance is the key to success.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

The new mods now don't help either, they make their decisions based on religious and political affiliation rather than adhering to simple rules, no good when what attracted me to this site was the American sense of freedom, not to mention the guys that come here to flex their keyboard muscles then leave after pissing someone off.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> The new mods now don't help either, they make their decisions based on religious and political affiliation rather than adhering to simple rules, no good when what attracted me to this site was the American sense of freedom, not to mention the guys that come here to flex their keyboard muscles then leave after pissing someone off.


Not cool. Do NOT complain about the mods.

This site is a privately owned business. There is no "American sense of freedom", we operate under the owner's rules.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2015)

Boy the way Glenn Miller Played
Songs that made the Hit Parade
Guys like us we had it made
Those were the days.

Didn't need no Welfare states
Everybody pulled his weight
gee our old LaSalle ran great
Those were the days

And you knew who you were then
Girls were girls and men were men
Mister, we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again

People seemed to be content
$50 payed the rent
Freaks were in a circus tent
Those were the days

Take a little sunday spin
Tonight I'll watch the dodgers win
Have yourself a dandy day that cost you under a fin

Hair was short and skirts were long
Kate Smith really sung the song
I don't know just what went wrong

THOSE WERE THE DAYS!


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Not cool. Do NOT complain about the mods.
> 
> This site is a privately owned business. There is no "American sense of freedom", we operate under the owner's rules.


I have no problem with that and totally understand it. But most of us come here for different reasons, but I think it's safe to say that one of the reasons is to escape the doldrums of life. But the owners also have a financial interest and sometimes in business you gotta make sure you have fresh butter for your bread.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 22, 2015)

Competition is the American way. Anyone is free to start their own site and run it in any manner they may choose.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 22, 2015)

All in the Family, circa 1970s?




Trx250r180 said:


> Boy the way Glenn Miller Played
> Songs that made the Hit Parade
> Guys like us we had it made
> Those were the days.
> ...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> All in the Family, circa 1970s?


Yes sir ,Those were the days .....


----------



## hardpan (Jul 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Boy the way Glenn Miller Played
> Songs that made the Hit Parade
> Guys like us we had it made
> Those were the days.
> ...



You went just a little too far with "skirts were long" but man could Kate Smith belt out God Bless America.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 22, 2015)

These threads serve no purpose but to revive old wounds and animosity - no good ever comes from it. 

Change happens, people come and people go, bringing joy in each direction.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> These threads serve no purpose but to revive old wounds and animosity - no good ever comes from it.
> 
> Change happens, people come and people go, bringing joy in each direction.



+1


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

*+2*

What are we voting on anyway?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2015)

I really like this red bar oil i've been using .


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

+5


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

The pluses are winning. 

It's a mfing landslide.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The pluses are winning.
> 
> It's a mfing landslide.




RED REP


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The pluses are winning.
> 
> It's a mfing landslide.



I prefer stars **** (and unicorns).


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 22, 2015)

I come here because no one else wants me around.Sasquatch feels like he fits right in with you midgets.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

Something I need to be better at.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> RED REP





Guido Salvage said:


> I prefer stars **** (and unicorns).



Can't just agree on one damn thing???? Just one damn time???????

GEEZO FLIP


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 22, 2015)

Found this in my barn the other day, I think it is from the good old days......


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

The good old days indeed.......

I finally got a 441 3/4 handlebar............


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 22, 2015)

In the good ole days was there a storage fee????


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I'm a newb too, but I can remember going to new post and seeing everything chainsaw, logging and firewood related, now you go to new posts and it's......god...no god.....Mexicans....homos...heteros....democrats....repubs...libtards......
> 
> I miss Avalanchers' stories too, he was a riot!


 avalanche,,was a class act..............


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

svk said:


> I've heard enough to understand that some of the folks being run off in the ole days were good people and some of those doing the running off should have been the ones ousted. Everyone has a different opinion and as long as people can coexist I hope that doesn't happen again.


 damn straight. andwe all know,,who two of the filth were................


----------



## olyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Balance is the key to success.


 this is NO balance in a union leftist demoncrap,,period.........


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 22, 2015)

I do miss Fish though. (wait, did somebody already say that...)

dose were da daise...


----------



## svk (Jul 22, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> The new mods now don't help either, they make their decisions based on religious and political affiliation rather than adhering to simple rules, no good when what attracted me to this site was the American sense of freedom, not to mention the guys that come here to flex their keyboard muscles then leave after pissing someone off.


Come on now Ironworker. I think you and I have always gotten along on here but let's not forget that you've been in scrapes with more than a few members. Religion and politics don't apply, if someone is breaking the rules their posts get deleted and if that doesn't help they get camp.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2015)

I wanna ban someone. 

Can I be a mod?


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jul 22, 2015)

+6 Chris well put.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 22, 2015)

svk said:


> Come on now Ironworker. I think you and I have always gotten along on here but let's not forget that you've been in scrapes with more than a few members. Religion and politics don't apply, if someone is breaking the rules their posts get deleted and if that doesn't help they get camp.


Definitely not you. And all I did was defend myself.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## sgrizz (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wanna ban someone.
> 
> Can I be a mod?


Don't you have enough to do already? I don't think you need to loose your mind taking care of a bunch of chainsaw loving riff raff.


----------



## sgrizz (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone know what happened to mitch (mweba) ? S.H maybe ?


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 22, 2015)

Good Ole days? I remember my dad leaving his 262xp when it was new on the back of his flatbed ton truck... back then people would pick it up and handle it might even start it and Rev it up... today it'd be gone at the first diner... although all the diners are almost gone... I'm 31 but times sure have changed... Hurts me to think what my kids will deal with.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 22, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The good old days indeed.......
> 
> I finally got a 441 3/4 handlebar............


Those 441's worth modding ?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 22, 2015)

modding is fad just like porting


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeap and totally over rated.
We wouldn't want your head gettin any bigger anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 22, 2015)

at least my big head has teef


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 23, 2015)

woe, TEEF are different than teeth. No worries, just saying


----------



## hanniedog (Jul 23, 2015)

Speaking of the ole days was sitting at a RR crossing watching car haulers going by. Remember when they weren't enclosed so you could see what was going by. Almost forgot about the nice crap painted on the rail cars. Yep our society has really improved!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2015)

sgrizz said:


> Don't you have enough to do already? I don't think you need to loose your mind taking care of a bunch of chainsaw loving riff raff.



I just wanna ban someone........just one time. 



sgrizz said:


> Does anyone know what happened to mitch (mweba) ? S.H maybe ?



Mitch is fine........I see him on FB regularly. 



Trx250r180 said:


> Those 441's worth modding ?



Yeah, I think they are. They are RPM limited though........so they don't appeal to anyone that wants to see a saw making 15,000......


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I wanna ban someone.
> 
> Can I be a mod?


Made me laugh out loud. You can ban me........for an hour


----------



## olyman (Jul 23, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Speaking of the ole days was sitting at a RR crossing watching car haulers going by. Remember when they weren't enclosed so you could see what was going by. Almost forgot about the nice crap painted on the rail cars. Yep our society has really improved!!!!


 they enclosed them,,because the wonderful uprising of gangs and thugs,,were breaking windows,,and stealing the cars bare......


----------



## sunfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Today is a pretty Good Old Day...


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 23, 2015)

I am feeling old, my 40th high school reunion is next weekend.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am feeling old, my 40th high school reunion is next weekend.


Dang you are old. Wait.. I'm almost that old I think?


----------



## olyman (Jul 23, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am feeling old, my 40th high school reunion is next weekend.


 40th???? buwahahahhahaaa,,dang kid!!!!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 23, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Made me laugh out loud. You can ban me........for an hour



I wanna be banned too!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I wanna be banded too!!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mastermind said:


>



Is this the AS band, tag and release program


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Brad, remember the good ole days when 361's were awesome and you used to port everything with ridonkulous wide upper transfers? Well, I copied your porting on my 361 those many moons ago. I just tried to make my cylinder look like your pictures. And it worked dandy. The saw still runs like a million bucks, except that it takes a while to warm up and it idles realllly fast before it gets warm. Ones she's nice and hot runs a beauty. Is that because of the stupid wide uppers? I left timing the same and just made everything WIDE. It was the fad at the time. That and routers. Anyways, can I correct that cold high idle issue by changing port timing? Or what causes it? Saw has 16-17 squish so maybe I should check if it freeports..... it was my first ever port job. 

In the 'good ole days' the 'experienced' saw builders wouldn't answer these kind of questions. Or they would make you jump through some hoops, make fun of a guy first, and then maybe.....possibly give you a hint. Now we have guys that share the secret sauce and they have more work than they can shake a stick at. So I think the good days are now.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mastermind said:


>


Wow guess a head gate comes In handy with that setup.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 23, 2015)

Zombiechopper said:


> So I think the good days are now.



You might be right about that......

Most of us will even do the machine work for a guy that wants to port his own saw.........and give them advice along the way.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 23, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Wow guess a head gate comes In handy with that setup.



We used the cut, snip, crimp and spray method...


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jul 23, 2015)

I've only helped do it the cut, scoop, crimp, spray method as well. And by help, I mean hold the leg rope and work the head gate. My buddy swore it was less chance of infection than bands. I tried feeding some nuts to our two Dobermans one year. They would play with them but too tough to chew, so they gave up. These are the same dogs that turn a tennis ball into 3 pieces in one bite.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was always the tail holder on the cut method since i was the tallest and at the time strongest.my uncle always done banding.i was always elected to do that.used to catch the little guys sound asleep in the sun and pick them up by the back legs and drop them on their back just enough to stun them.last time i tried it was on a 120 pounder and wound up breaking a rib.
Miss my farming days but it took a toll on my body.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2015)

Zombiechopper said:


> Hey Brad, remember the good ole days when 361's were awesome and you used to port everything with ridonkulous wide upper transfers? Well, I copied your porting on my 361 those many moons ago. I just tried to make my cylinder look like your pictures. And it worked dandy. The saw still runs like a million bucks, except that it takes a while to warm up and it idles realllly fast before it gets warm. Ones she's nice and hot runs a beauty. Is that because of the stupid wide uppers? I left timing the same and just made everything WIDE. It was the fad at the time. That and routers. Anyways, can I correct that cold high idle issue by changing port timing? Or what causes it? Saw has 16-17 squish so maybe I should check if it freeports..... it was my first ever port job.
> 
> In the 'good ole days' the 'experienced' saw builders wouldn't answer these kind of questions. Or they would make you jump through some hoops, make fun of a guy first, and then maybe.....possibly give you a hint. Now we have guys that share the secret sauce and they have more work than they can shake a stick at. So I think the good days are now.


That sounds more like carb issues to me. Did it not do this before the porting and start doing it immediately afterwards?

Yeah, everyone knows you should use a wood router to port a chainsaw cylinder


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2015)

As a mod I'm curious what actually happens on the other end when someone gets banned. In my career I've only banned spammers, a few BA's, and that guy who tried to say Mastermind and Stumpy were posers. (Mrs A does all of the banning of problem causing "regular" members.) Perhaps we ban one of you eager volunteers and you send us a screen shot?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2015)

svk said:


> As a mod I'm curious what actually happens on the other end when someone gets banned. In my career I've only banned spammers, a few BA's, and that guy who tried to say Mastermind and Stumpy were posers. (Mrs A does all of the banning of problem causing "regular" members.) Perhaps we ban one of you eager volunteers and you send us a screen shot?


Hey you worthless [email protected]#%$^%^@#. What kind of mod are you anyway?



There, is that enough to ban me for 5 minutes?


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Hey you worthless [email protected]#%$^%^@#. What kind of mod are you anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> There, is that enough to ban me for 5 minutes?


You are too valuable to ban LOL. Plus we need an admin to unban and since that darn @stihl sawing retired that only leaves Darin and Jen. 

Also you can often lose post/like count in a ban/urban situation. Since you are in the top 5 that would wreck your mojo.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2015)

svk said:


> You are too valuable to ban LOL. Plus we need an admin to unban and since that darn @stihl sawing retired that only leaves Darin and Jen.
> 
> Also you can often lose post/like count in a ban/urban situation. Since you are in the top 5 that would wreck your mojo.


Lol. I tried


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 23, 2015)

svk said:


> As a mod I'm curious what actually happens on the other end when someone gets banned. In my career I've only banned spammers, a few BA's, and that guy who tried to say Mastermind and Stumpy were posers. (Mrs A does all of the banning of problem causing "regular" members.) Perhaps we ban one of you eager volunteers and you send us a screen shot?


Yeah but how many members have you put on 'discourage'?


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 23, 2015)

I remember when the 361 was king. What was the king saw on here before the 361?
Then it was the 346xp.
Not sure what it is now.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 23, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> I remember when the 361 was king. What was the king saw on here before the 361?
> *Then it was the 346xp.*
> Not sure what it is now.


It still is!


----------



## svk (Jul 23, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Yeah but how many members have you put on 'discourage'?


Mods don't have that ability. Only admin.


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 23, 2015)

On my forum I've made every member a global mod... Everyone is free to play out their control fantasies at will.


----------



## TonyK (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't people usually have to pay extra for the control fantasies?


----------



## OldJack (Jul 23, 2015)

I moderated elsewhere for 7 years. May I quote General Sherman.

“I will not accept if nominated and will not serve if elected.”


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 23, 2015)

The only times I was banned was when I posted inapropriate stuff or came in the back door with another username.
Judge Judy always comes to the rescue I've found.
I only reported one member once about ten years ago. Most of the time I never say chit, even if I have a mouthful. Lol


----------



## belgian (Jul 25, 2015)

Nothing wrong with remembering the good ole times ; it puts a smile on a man's face ! Funny how we always remember the good things, not the bad things.
This site was a real hoot a few years back ....there was not a day going by for me without logging in a few times to AS. I really miss Lakeside53 and Thall, but many others as well. Coveredinsap, that notorrious 'nostihlteam' raskal really stirred up things good....haha.

But I am glad the site is doing well. Keep up the good work. 

After all these years and tinkering on saws, I still didn't have the pleasure of running a modded saw. It's about time to get one before I am too old holding one, LOL.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 25, 2015)

Gypo, you led a huge army here when you came. Transformed this site from a sleepy, limp wristed arborist
forum, into a bustling, brawling biker bar of a forum, and the membership skyrocketed!! Those were the "Good Ole Days" at this site!!!


----------



## Whiskers (Jul 25, 2015)

I do recall at one time or another logging on and all of bsnellings posts had become stickies.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 25, 2015)

Should we start a thread titled"road trip to ban camp" and see who all wants to come for the ride? I feal left out, never have had the experience.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 25, 2015)

Whspooks said:


> I do recall at one time or another logging on and all of bsnellings posts had become stickies.



That was soooo funny!


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Should we start a thread titled"road trip to ban camp" and see who all wants to come for the ride? I feal left out, never have had the experience.


I feel left out too. i can't say "one time at ban camp..."


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm banned from the political forum, some get easily shaken by the truth.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> I'm banned from the political forum, some get easily shaken by the truth.


Who ratted on you?


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Who ratted on you?


Forgot


----------



## olyman (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Who ratted on you?


 probably DELodion breath............


----------



## pro94lt (Jul 25, 2015)

Whiskers said:


> I do recall at one time or another logging on and all of bsnellings posts had become stickies.



Their were 2 bsnellings for a couple days weren't their.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 25, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Their were 2 bsnellings for a couple days weren't their.





2??


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

olyman said:


> probably DELodion breath............


He ratted on me about a few days ago , he is the biggest rat on the site.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 25, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> The only times I was banned was when I posted inapropriate stuff or came in the back door with another username.
> Judge Judy always comes to the rescue I've found.
> I only reported one member once about ten years ago. Most of the time I never say chit, even if I have a mouthful. Lol


 
Are you saying she was the only one that could ease you out of the backdoor.....sorta speaking?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> He ratted one me about a few days ago he is the biggest rat on the site.







Did you learn your lesson?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Did you learn your lesson?


Yup your a rat!


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

A few of you guys should put each other on ignore and call it a day....


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> A few of you guys should put each other on ignore and call it a day....



This isn't the political forum so maybe the name calling is out of line.

He got moderated and now he's whining about it.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Del_ said:


> This isn't the political forum so maybe the name calling is out of line.


Go right ahead and feel free to do what you always do!


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Go right ahead and feel free to do what you always do!




In case you didn't notice, we're have this discussing with a moderator.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Del_ said:


> In case you didn't notice, we're have this discussing with a moderator.


So that is why you ain't doing your usual.


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

This is exactly what I'm talking about. You guys have been feuding as long as I can remember. You aren't going to change the other person so why not just ignore each other and move along.

My ignore list was ever growing until I became a mod and need to make sure people aren't causing trouble.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. You guys have been feuding as long as I can remember. You aren't going to change the other person so why not just ignore each other and move along.
> 
> My ignore list was ever growing until I became a mod and need to make sure people aren't causing trouble.



This is not the political forum and I don't appreciate being called out and being called names.

Is no name calling still a rule?


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

Del_ said:


> This is not the political forum and I don't appreciate being called out and being called names.
> 
> Is no name calling still a rule?


Check and see. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/help/terms


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> Check and see.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/help/terms




I don't see it mentioned.

Looks like I'll have to put up with being called a rat by White Trash Woofie.


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

You can both stop now.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> You can both stop now.



No name calling is a sticky in the political forum:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...personal-name-calling-and-gutter-talk.253083/


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

Del_ said:


> No name calling is a sticky in the political forum:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...personal-name-calling-and-gutter-talk.253083/


And being a backseat mod is also frowned upon.

Sure I could go and delete LW and your posts. But let's just be adults here.


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 25, 2015)

Your complaining about name calling, seriously?


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

Sounds like somebody didn't grow out of the 5 yo stage.
bet if somebody called me something i wouldnt cry too long.i had a cute milf call me old the other night and i laughed and said thank ya. then i went home and cried in my beer. while i talked to childrenless hotties.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 25, 2015)

I dont mind people calling me names.....I kinda like it. But im tough


----------



## e pairs (Jul 25, 2015)

yup I remember the days. We used to drag race across a parking lot of a K-Mart all the kids. My sister had a '68 Mustang with a 6-cylinder that could beat the most powerful car across the lot and get stopped in time. The local sheriff deputy lived in town and he'd stop by and tell us to pick up all the beer cans when we got done racing....

Used to ride a KTM 250 to school and park it with the bicycle rack too.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

e pairs said:


> yup I remember the days. We used to drag race across a parking lot of a K-Mart all the kids. My sister had a '68 Mustang with a 6-cylinder that could beat the most powerful car across the lot and get stopped in time. The local sheriff deputy lived in town and he'd stop by and tell us to pick up all the beer cans when we got done racing....
> 
> Used to ride a KTM 250 to school and park it with the bicycle rack too.


Got your first like for the story.


----------



## e pairs (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Got your first like for the story.


what are you some kind of homo.....


----------



## e pairs (Jul 25, 2015)

just joking lone wolf. Thanks.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I dont mind people calling me names.....I kinda like it. But im tough


Yeah me too.i gotta go through... fat,hairy,sasquatch,big redneck,hayseed...... etc daily. old was a new one.my uncle has fun with lowlife
thats a running joke between me and him.my aunt on the other side said i was a lowlife because i would set in my truck while storms and blizzards hit,watching my properties.sure i charged hours
i didnt see her ditsy ass worrying about trees crashing on houses or docks breaking loose.me and my uncle know im one of the hardest worker in these parts without help of chemicals. when he calls me and calls me a lowlife i call him a b!tch and ask him if he needs some vagisil. thats another running joke my dumbass aunt started.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Got your first like for the story.


+2
i'm not a homo but trisexual.

I can see this hitting some signatures.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 25, 2015)

e pairs said:


> yup I remember the days. We used to drag race across a parking lot of a K-Mart all the kids. My sister had a '68 Mustang with a 6-cylinder that could beat the most powerful car across the lot and get stopped in time. The local sheriff deputy lived in town and he'd stop by and tell us to pick up all the beer cans when we got done racing....
> 
> Used to ride a KTM 250 to school and park it with the bicycle rack too.



Sounds like we lived near the same area, except in my area in 1976 - 1982...the cops would stop and drink a beer with ya, those truly were the "good old days."


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

Same with the park rangers at the swimming hole here.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> +2
> i'm not a homo but trisexual.


Do you mean a
*Ménage à trois*


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> I think thats called a menage au twa.


I call it cows,goats and horses.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 25, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> I call it cows,goats and horses.


Well then you are right.


----------



## e pairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Sounds like we lived near the same area, except in my area in 1976 - 1982...the cops would stop and drink a beer with ya, those truly were the "good old days."



yup for sure. After somebody hung the principal's cat, he ran us down in his '73 Newport and tried to ram us off the road in a Scout II when we stopped, he asked if he could have a ride to the keg party so he could fight somebody that he thought had lynched Muffy. We might be from the same town...lol


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 25, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Same with the park rangers at the swimming hole here.



I know, tell these cops of today....how they were before....and it's unfathomable, go figure.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> And being a backseat mod is also frowned upon.
> 
> Sure I could go and delete LW and your posts. But let's just be adults here.




Having fun yet? Quit taking yourself so seriously...nobody else does. You'll learn that soon enough...or then again maybe not.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah things definitely have changed.of course everything was different in my area.
hell i was leaving my grandmaws place the other night and got investigated for theft.of course i wasnt the one who stole my neighbors chest freezer full of food in broad daylight. glad they didnt investigate for beer drinkin.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 25, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Having fun yet? Quit taking yourself so seriously...nobody else does. You'll learn that soon enough...or then again maybe not.



It could be a worthy job, full of unworthiness, time will tell. 
But somebody has gotta do it....


----------



## e pairs (Jul 25, 2015)

What about the good old days you don't never remember......like the day before you are having one of them dreams you are peeing and wake up to make sure you aren't peeing your pants. But you're not wearing pants and you are in some ladies asparagus while she's irrigating it one fine June morn....in a neighboring state.......


----------



## svk (Jul 25, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Having fun yet? Quit taking yourself so seriously...nobody else does. You'll learn that soon enough...or then again maybe not.



I figured you'd show up in here sooner or later with some pleasant comments. And I was right.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 25, 2015)

What ya'll fightin about? 

Are these the good old days again?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 25, 2015)

svk said:


> I figured you'd show up in here sooner or later with some pleasant comments. And I was right.




No problem, glad to oblige. This thread is hilarious. Enjoy.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

e pairs said:


> What about the good old days you don't never remember......like the day before you are having one of them dreams you are peeing and wake up to make sure you aren't peeing your pants. But you're not wearing pants and you are in some ladies asparagus while she's irrigating it one fine June morn....in a neighboring state.......


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 25, 2015)

Gosh! Did everybody go to bed? I'm high on boost and ensure and all you old twats go to bed?

Woo! twats isn't censored.


----------



## Whiskers (Jul 25, 2015)

"I have a potty mouth" to you all!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 25, 2015)

Whiskers said:


> "I have a potty mouth" to you all!


Is there lots of good timber left in Nebraska?
John


----------



## Whiskers (Jul 25, 2015)

Haha, not much in Nebraska, I pretty much clear terraces on 1000 acres in Iowa with my fil.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 26, 2015)

I miss uncle muff and his bus.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 26, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I miss uncle muff and his bus.


Who's Uncle Muff? The name smacks of something warm, wet and furry. Lol.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 26, 2015)

The Good Ol' Days........when the mods here were more like a team.

Gologit is second from the right.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 26, 2015)

e pairs said:


> What about the good old days you don't never remember......like the day before you are having one of them dreams you are peeing and wake up to make sure you aren't peeing your pants. But you're not wearing pants and you are in some ladies asparagus while she's irrigating it one fine June morn....in a neighboring state.......


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

svk said:


> And being a backseat mod is also frowned upon.
> 
> Sure I could go and delete LW and your posts. But let's just be adults here.


 asking him to be a adult,,is a bit much,,as his record is long on here..................


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Did you learn your lesson?


 youve NEVER learned any.. think everything has to be according to your warped thinking..and I like svks statement about your "backdoor" modding,, esp since you WERE the worst mod ever...........should have been permanently banned after your little unautherized "reading" session.............


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Having fun yet? Quit taking yourself so seriously...nobody else does. You'll learn that soon enough...or then again maybe not.


 poor widdle baby,, bashing a mod... in your famous time,, youd have banned then in a new York minute...just like your brother del....two of the worst mods ever....


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

svk said:


> I figured you'd show up in here sooner or later with some pleasant comments. And I was right.


 but don't you dare five him some time off..hes much tooo impotent................


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> No problem, glad to oblige. This thread is hilarious. Enjoy.


 harassment of a mod...remind us all,,of what you would have done with this, mr impotent...........


----------



## Gologit (Jul 26, 2015)

Just got a PM that said Oly is running his mouth again. Is it anything important enough for me to take him off my IGNORE list?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Just got a PM that said Oly is running his mouth again. Is it anything important enough for me to take him off my IGNORE list?




Who?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Just got a PM that said Oly is running his mouth again. Is it anything important enough for me to take him off my IGNORE list?



I doubt it, that is why we all put him on ignore to begin with.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 26, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> I doubt it, that is why we all put him on ignore to begin with.


 
Good deal. I'll leave him on IGNORE and go back to my peaceful Sunday morning. Thanks.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 26, 2015)

Do mods get paid??


----------



## sgrizz (Jul 26, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Do mods get paid??


If they do it sure aint enough. This is a great thread and then someone has has to go and ruin it.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 26, 2015)

They get paid in LINKBUCKS, and I think they get to keep everything they delete....


----------



## colin.p (Jul 26, 2015)

I do hope this keeps going. One of the funniest threads I've read in a long time. Keep it up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 26, 2015)

These are the good ole days, right here, right now. Lol.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

well, I see that the so called self important golughis!!! has come into this thread,,to tell everyone of his self proclaimed importance..along with his other EX mod friend, that lies faster than others can think...and yet squeals on anyone he doesn't like. which is near everyone,,unless they kowtow to him and his friend..how come you came into this thread, DELodion????? hmmmmmmm??????????? getting your head beat on in political,,so you had to get out of there for a bit???? cant stand being told you are wrong, can you???? cant stand someone throwing many FACTS in your face, as you cant lie your way out of them...............................get golug to help you with that in political, im sure you two ganging up as usual,,will draw great reviews,,just like when you two losers were mods..........................seems a few others,,aint figured you two out yet,,but they will.. then who you going to lie to?????????? theres more than a few on here,,who have you two figured out......you two would love to own this forum,,and the day you did,,the people coming to this forum,,would drop off like flies.......


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 26, 2015)

*The "Good Old Days" - 1902 *

US Statistics for the year 1902:


The average life expectancy in the US was forty-seven (47).


Only 14 Percent of the homes in the US had a bathtub.


Only 8 percent of the homes had a telephone. A three-minute call from Denver to New York City cost eleven dollars.


There were only 8,000 cars in the US and only 144 miles of paved roads.


The maximum speed limit in most cities was 10 mph.


Alabama, Mississippi, Iowa, and Tennessee were each more heavily populated than California. With a mere 1.4 million residents, California was only the 21st most populous state in the Union.


The tallest structure in the world was the Eiffel Tower.


The average wage in the US was 22 cents an hour.


The average US worker made between $200 and $400 per year.


A competent accountant could expect to earn $2000 per year, a dentist $2,500 per year, a veterinarian between $1,500 and $4,000 per year, and a mechanical engineer about $5,000 per year.


More than 95 percent of all births in the US took place at home.


Ninety percent of all US physicians had no college education. Instead, they attended medical schools, many of which were condemned in the press and by the government as "substandard."


Sugar cost four cents a pound. Eggs were fourteen cents a dozen. Coffee cost fifteen cents a pound.


Most women only washed their hair once a month and used borax or egg yolks for shampoo.


Canada passed a law prohibiting poor people from entering the country for any reason.


The five leading causes of death in the US were: 
1. Pneumonia and influenza 
2. Tuberculosis 
3. Diarrhea 
4. Heart disease 
5. Stroke


The American flag had 45 stars. Arizona, Oklahoma, New Mexico, Hawaii and Alaska hadn't been admitted to the Union yet.


The population of Las Vegas, Nevada was 30.


Crossword puzzles, canned beer, and iced tea hadn't been invented. 


There was no Mother's Day or Father's Day.


One in ten US adults couldn't read or write. Only 6 percent of all Americans had graduated from high school.


Marijuana, heroin, and morphine were all available over the counter at corner drugstores. According to one pharmacist, "Heroin clears the complexion, gives buoyancy to the mind, regulates the stomach and the bowels, and is, in fact, a perfect guardian of health."


Eighteen percent of households in the US had at least one full-time servant or domestic.


There were only about 230 reported murders in the entire US.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> *The "Good Old Days" - 1902 *
> 
> US Statistics for the year 1902:
> 
> ...


my kind of living.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 26, 2015)

olyman said:


> well, I see that the so called self important golughis!!! has come into this thread,,to tell everyone of his self proclaimed importance..along with his other EX mod friend, that lies faster than others can think...and yet squeals on anyone he doesn't like. which is near everyone,,unless they kowtow to him and his friend..how come you came into this thread, DELodion????? hmmmmmmm??????????? getting your head beat on in political,,so you had to get out of there for a bit???? cant stand being told you are wrong, can you???? cant stand someone throwing many FACTS in your face, as you cant lie your way out of them...............................get golug to help you with that in political, im sure you two ganging up as usual,,will draw great reviews,,just like when you two losers were mods..........................seems a few others,,aint figured you two out yet,,but they will.. then who you going to lie to?????????? theres more than a few on here,,who have you two figured out......you two would love to own this forum,,and the day you did,,the people coming to this forum,,would drop off like flies.......


Nailed it


----------



## Del_ (Jul 26, 2015)

olyman said:


> well, I see that the so called self important golughis!!! has come into this thread,,to tell everyone of his self proclaimed importance..along with his other EX mod friend, that lies faster than others can think...and yet squeals on anyone he doesn't like. which is near everyone,,unless they kowtow to him and his friend..how come you came into this thread, DELodion????? hmmmmmmm??????????? getting your head beat on in political,,so you had to get out of there for a bit???? cant stand being told you are wrong, can you???? cant stand someone throwing many FACTS in your face, as you cant lie your way out of them...............................get golug to help you with that in political, im sure you two ganging up as usual,,will draw great reviews,,just like when you two losers were mods..........................seems a few others,,aint figured you two out yet,,but they will.. then who you going to lie to?????????? theres more than a few on here,,who have you two figured out......you two would love to own this forum,,and the day you did,,the people coming to this forum,,would drop off like flies.......



Rope burns?

Get well soon my little stump buddy!


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 26, 2015)

olyman said:


> well, I see that the so called self important golughis!!! has come into this thread,,to tell everyone of his self proclaimed importance..along with his other EX mod friend, that lies faster than others can think...and yet squeals on anyone he doesn't like. which is near everyone,,unless they kowtow to him and his friend..how come you came into this thread, DELodion????? hmmmmmmm??????????? getting your head beat on in political,,so you had to get out of there for a bit???? cant stand being told you are wrong, can you???? cant stand someone throwing many FACTS in your face, as you cant lie your way out of them...............................get golug to help you with that in political, im sure you two ganging up as usual,,will draw great reviews,,just like when you two losers were mods..........................seems a few others,,aint figured you two out yet,,but they will.. then who you going to lie to?????????? theres more than a few on here,,who have you two figured out......you two would love to own this forum,,and the day you did,,the people coming to this forum,,would drop off like flies.......


17000 posts and you haven't found the time to upload an avatar? I find that,,,,,,,,,,intriguing.


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 17000 posts and you haven't found the time to upload an avatar? I find that,,,,,,,,,,intriguing.


 you love del????


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> *The "Good Old Days" - 1902 *
> 
> US Statistics for the year 1902:
> 
> ...


So how many of you old farts remember this?


----------



## svk (Jul 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> So how many of you old farts remember this?


Well I think Gologit and Stihl Sawing were around but the rest of us missed it by a few years.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 26, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 17000 posts and you haven't found the time to upload an avatar? I find that,,,,,,,,,,intriguing.



He hasn't had time. His anger management classes take up most of his day.
He spends the rest of the time with his hobby...biting the heads off of live baby bunnies.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> He hasn't had time. His anger management classes takes up most of his day.
> He spends the rest of the time with his hobby...biting the heads off of live baby bunnies.


So he's not as bad ass as Ozzy and the whole bat thing?  oh! You meant real live chocolate easter bunnies.


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> He hasn't had time. His anger management classes take up most of his day.
> He spends the rest of the time with his hobby...biting the heads off of live baby bunnies.


 time to squeal to a mod,,about you coming into this thread,,and calling me names................


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> So he's not as bad ass as Ozzy and the whole bat thing?  oh! You meant real live chocolate easter bunnies.


 mmmmm! choco bunnies!!!!


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)

olyman said:


> time to squeal to a mod,,about you coming into this thread,,and calling me names................


Didn't see no names called.if logit had called names he coulda called you a "freak with anger issues that sets in front of the computer eating chocolate bunnies and wacks to midget **** and ported saw polishing"
not that thats what i think.just how i see it.didn't see any name calling.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)

Jesus h christ.i can type twat but not p o r n.


----------



## olyman (Jul 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Jesus h christ.i can type twat but not p o r n.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Jesus h christ.i can type twat but not p o r n.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 26, 2015)

I miss the girlie pic rep threads


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 26, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> So how many of you old farts remember this?



Yes, I think Rick was around drinking age that year..........


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 26, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I miss the girlie pic rep threads


Maybe we should start a "like ho" thread......LOL!!!!


----------



## svk (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Maybe we should start a "like ho" thread......LOL!!!!


CTYank already did that. He got roasted but it's a pretty funny thread. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/like-limit-needed.276227/


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Yes, I think Rick was around drinking age that year..........


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Maybe we should start a "like ho" thread......LOL!!!!


women must be few and far between in bumfuque


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 26, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I miss the girlie pic rep threads


I lost a ton of post when trimmed deleted all three of them.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 26, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Should we start a thread titled"road trip to ban camp" and see who all wants to come for the ride? I feal left out, never have had the experience.



Between Trimmmmmmmmmed and Bob, I got enough rides on the bus to to make up for everyone here on this forum for the next 10+ years





Hi Bob. How have ya been?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 26, 2015)

The best of the Good Old Days was when Art Martin was posting here.

It didn't ever get any better than that.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 26, 2015)

And thi bickering here is why I never visit the politics forum. This site would be a better place without it


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 26, 2015)

1 of the best "old thtrads on AS ever........

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...l-the-real-logger-please-stand-up.4932/page-2


----------



## Gologit (Jul 26, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> Between Trimmmmmmmmmed and Bob, I got enough rides on the bus to to make up for everyone here on this forum for the next 10+ years
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been fine G, how 'bout you?
LOL...you rode that bus so many times that we hired you as the driver and gave you your own set of keys. Remember?


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 26, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> And thi bickering here is why I never visit the politics forum. This site would be a better place without it


Actually i never visit either...one time but i believe i pissed just about everyone off. Learned no one could even take somebody Speaking out the side of their Ass so i left.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

An old timer I used to work with always said, "F**k the good ole days." Then give me this as an example.

Would you want to use this




to drill a hole in concrete or this




?


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

The first one as long as i was getting paid $20 an hour.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

ah the good ole days corn gas didn't exist grocery's where cheaper and kids got whipped with daddy's razor strap ( ask me how i know hehe )
and people called you by your name and not dude.


----------



## nk14zp (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Ahhh yes, the "good ole days" .......before Randy Evans was booked out a year in advance......
> 
> TeddyScout was still stealing from folks......
> 
> ...


QTLA.


----------



## Hddnis (Jul 27, 2015)

Thall had that buddy that has some really nice old saws.



Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Having fun yet? Quit taking yourself so seriously...nobody else does. You'll learn that soon enough...or then again maybe not.



Being a mod must really work on a feller. You started out as a damn good one..........and ended up nearly killing the site when you started taking the job personally. 

I like you Bob........always did......always will, but what you did to the old rep hos and "Riff Raff" was wrong, and will probably never be forgotten. 

An explanation as to why you turned on those guys might help though.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> The new mods now don't help either, they make their decisions based on religious and political affiliation rather than adhering to simple rules, no good when what attracted me to this site was the American sense of freedom, not to mention the guys that come here to flex their keyboard muscles then leave after pissing someone off.


Funny I see it the other way around with the old mods doing what you say the new ones do!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 27, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> They get paid in LINKBUCKS, and I think they get to keep everything they delete....



I was wondering where all of those Link Bucks came from. I bought a couple hundred n fifty 5 years ago and there`s a lot more of them in there now!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Funny I see it the other way around with the old mods doing what you say the new ones do!


I hear your pain. Once Del Corbin sent me to camp just because I had the chain on backwards on my Poulan Wild Thang. Lol
John


----------



## Del_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I hear your pain. Once Del Corbin sent me to camp just because I had the chain on backwards on my Poulan Wild Thang. Lol
> John



It wasn't the chain, it was the naked snow swimming.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 27, 2015)

It's funny how one can be guilty by association. That guy swimming in the snow wasnt me, but why let the truth get in the way of a good story. Lol


Del_ said:


> It wasn't the chain, it was the naked snow swimming.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I've been fine G, how 'bout you?
> LOL...you rode that bus so many times that we hired you as the driver and gave you your own set of keys. Remember?



Doin good Bob


Swing in every once in a while and say hi to us Riff-Raff


----------



## Del_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It's funny how one can be guilty by association. That guy swimming in the snow wasnt me, but why let the truth get in the way of a good story. Lol



So true!

I've always considered you among the brightest members ever to have graced this forum.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 27, 2015)

Del_ said:


> So true!
> 
> I've always considered you among the brightest members ever to have graced this forum.


I never really thought of myself as being the brightest bulb on the tree. Lol.
John


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 27, 2015)

Now that your 3 day summer is over, how deep is the snow?


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 27, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 17000 posts and you haven't found the time to upload an avatar? I find that,,,,,,,,,,intriguing.


Perhaps we should donate some avatars?


Mastermind said:


> Being a mod must really work on a feller. You started out as a damn good one..........and ended up nearly killing the site when you started taking the job personally.
> 
> I like you Bob........always did......always will, but what you did to the old rep hos and "Riff Raff" was wrong, and will probably never be forgotten.
> 
> An explanation as to why you turned on those guys might help though.


Not everyone feels that way.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Perhaps we should donate some avatars?
> 
> *Not everyone feels that way*.



So you got butt hurt by someone in the Riff Raff Mafia?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Perhaps we should donate some avatars?
> 
> Not everyone feels that way.



The majority did. 

As it stands today, this site is a mere shell of the site it was 5 years ago. 

Thin skinned pansy asses might like it better now. I have no way to gauge that though......because I'm not in that group.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

nothing wrong with riff raff it keeps me from going insane, if this site was strickly just about saws and firewood i would have left ages ago.
in the mean time "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

[QUOTE="Mastermind, post: 5467442, member:]The majority did.

As it stands today, this site is a mere shell of the site it was 5 years ago.

Thin skinned pansy asses might like it better now. I have no way to gauge that though......because I'm not in that group.[/QUOTE]
I agree100%

It was a fun place to be, learn at, and hang out. Im glad I still talk to some of the great people I met here a few years back. I believe the members made this place what it was and is.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

I found this site at the lowest point in my life. I was sick.......so sick I really thought I was gonna die. The rep game, and the rep sluts helped me find something to laugh about. I was broke, and those guys sent me parts. I was bored, and those same guys helped me learn. Now I get 90% of my work from this site.....and all those guys that helped me so much are gone. They are gone because a moderator (some unpaid guy that got a God complex) ran them off. Yeah.......I'm still a little miffed about that ****.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 27, 2015)

Damn, that's a lot of butt hurt!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Damn, that's a lot of butt hurt!



Yeah?

"I have a potty mouth"

This place would be better off without you.....no one would give a damn if you never came back.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

I second that!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

Your a good man Randy and im glad to have met you here.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

were is thomas when you need him?


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> were is thomas when you need him?


He's been really busy since he became a coach for Sensitivity Training.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Thomas 1 doesn't come over here anymore. 

For those that may not know.........T1 is a very generous soul. Wigglesworth needed a lathe........T1 sent me home with one for him. I needed parts, T1 sent me crates full of parts saws. T1 is a good friend to have..........when I'm having a bad day, Tom calls me up to see if I'm ok. I value his friendship. I can say the same for Jon1212. A better friend would be hard to find. DSS.......same thing. Very good man. The list goes on and on. 

Those are the sort of guys that got culled from this place........


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas 1 doesn't come over here anymore.
> 
> For those that may not know.........T1 is a very generous soul. Wigglesworth needed a lathe........T1 sent me home with one for him. I needed parts, T1 sent me crates full of parts saws. T1 is a good friend to have..........when I'm having a bad day, Tom calls me up to see if I'm ok. I value his friendship. I can say the same for Jon1212. A better friend would be hard to find. DSS.......same thing. Very good man. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Those are the sort of guys that got culled from this place........


All to satisfy the ego of a mall cop!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

chainsaw lady seems like a rare site these days also.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas 1 doesn't come over here anymore.
> 
> For those that may not know.........T1 is a very generous soul. Wigglesworth needed a lathe........T1 sent me home with one for him. I needed parts, T1 sent me crates full of parts saws. T1 is a good friend to have..........when I'm having a bad day, Tom calls me up to see if I'm ok. I value his friendship. I can say the same for Jon1212. A better friend would be hard to find. DSS.......same thing. Very good man. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Those are the sort of guys that got culled from this place........


i would send stuff but by the time i get it, it ain't worth having


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

I can afford stuff these days.........but back then I was in dire straits financially. I'll never forgot that guys that helped me out.......


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

i have a poor mans arsenal i afford crap because at the dealerships i do something called advanced layaway only thing it is,,,,, is time consuming.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 27, 2015)

There is still plenty of good members on here, you just need to seek them out. I am not a name dropper but all the members on here that has helped me in some way know who they are and as far as I know they are not horn tooters either. The good old days and now these will be the good old days, still plenty of help and knowledge here . Maybe not as entertaining as days of old but I don`t think this site was started out as an entertainment venue, I still glean much enjoyment from here. Lets air some grievances but keep it civil so the cops don`t get called as often.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

cops you mean Del?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 27, 2015)

I am just glad this place is not as stuffy as some other saw sites ,one little "I have a potty mouth" and off to camp they send you .
And today is a good day ,so Good day sirs .


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

since were talkin the good ole days how about a number from the days.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 27, 2015)

yeeeeee haw! YEAH! Love me some Scruggs!


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 27, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I am just glad this place is not as stuffy as some other saw sites ,one little "I have a potty mouth" and off to camp they send you .
> And today is a good day ,so Good day sirs .


Heck, some places they will ban you for talking bad about the ms362c-m.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

the 362 is a turd out of the box. it needs to be muff modded, ported, and broken in to have the same performance as a echo.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So you got butt hurt by someone in the Riff Raff Mafia?


I got tired of being targeted by a small number of people who I didn't like and didn't respect, and who clearly felt the same about me. It interfered with my ability to enjoy conversations with the many more I actually wanted to interact with. Who the hell needs that? 



Mastermind said:


> The majority did.
> 
> As it stands today, this site is a mere shell of the site it was 5 years ago.
> 
> Thin skinned pansy asses might like it better now. I have no way to gauge that though......because I'm not in that group.


I like it better now, so it's good to know what you think of me - although it's hardly important to me. It's a shame as you and I can have some good conversations about common interests, I've learned a lot from your posts, and I've tried to contribute what I can as well - but life is too short to waste on fools. You seem to think that this site is all about you and what you want, and if you have enough support then make of it what you can. Looks to me like you'll make a mess of it. 

I'm just a visitor here. I come here for entertainment and good conversation, to learn a few things and try to help where I can. The moment it flips over into something that causes me stress I'm outta here again.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm just expressing my thoughts here Chris. Same as you.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> The good old days indeed.......
> 
> I finally got a 441 3/4 handlebar............


Why didn't you just ask? I probably have one in the shed.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> He's been really busy since he became a coach for Sensitivity Training.



Those classes I've been taking from him have really helped me integrate into society


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas 1 doesn't come over here anymore.
> 
> For those that may not know.........T1 is a very generous soul. Wigglesworth needed a lathe........T1 sent me home with one for him. I needed parts, T1 sent me crates full of parts saws. T1 is a good friend to have..........when I'm having a bad day, Tom calls me up to see if I'm ok. I value his friendship. I can say the same for Jon1212. A better friend would be hard to find. DSS.......same thing. Very good man. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Those are the sort of guys that got culled from this place........



T1 is a great guy


Even if you pay him for saws and he doesn't ship them for a year or three


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> The new mods now don't help either, they make their decisions based on religious and political affiliation rather than adhering to simple rules, no good when what attracted me to this site was the American sense of freedom, not to mention the guys that come here to flex their keyboard muscles then leave after pissing someone off.


You know where little gayfoxes go for lying and stuff...


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> T1 is a great guy
> 
> 
> Even if you pay him for saws and he doesn't ship them for a year or three


I heard he was a prick...


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thomas 1 doesn't come over here anymore.
> 
> For those that may not know.........T1 is a very generous soul. Wigglesworth needed a lathe........T1 sent me home with one for him. I needed parts, T1 sent me crates full of parts saws. T1 is a good friend to have..........when I'm having a bad day, Tom calls me up to see if I'm ok. I value his friendship. I can say the same for Jon1212. A better friend would be hard to find. DSS.......same thing. Very good man. The list goes on and on.
> 
> Those are the sort of guys that got culled from this place........



I was one of them, like the others mentioned who got ran off Randy, but I blame it on others than you. Back in the day I did cast blame on the one you are talking about, not me. 

The mods were following orders. **** rolls down hill. Unfortunately the mods at the time had the job of delivering the **** sandwiches.

Me personally, I have a lot of respect for "said mod" I was upset and bitter at first, but he was towing the line and following orders (Which was his job)

He made a damn fine mod IMHO. I got plenty of trips to banned camp, but I deserved every one of those trips. I broke the rules and I had to pay the consequences.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I heard he was a prick...



Wendell is a prick, T1 is a *******


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

brushape was a narcissist prick and was a poser under 10-20 usernames


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

BWS-LLC said:


> I was one of them, like the others mentioned who got ran off Randy, but I blame it on others than you. Back in the day I did cast blame on the one you are talking about, not me.
> 
> The mods were following orders. **** rolls down hill. Unfortunately the mods at the time had the job of delivering the **** sandwiches.
> 
> ...



The way he first merged two threads........then deleted another.........no G......that was done outta spite. I doubt Darin or Mrs. A told him to do that stuff. In the course of following orders he evidently became bitter against the hos......

Before I would have followed those orders.......I would have quit the job.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Rather than us wondering, theorizing, and guessing about the whys........an explanation would be very welcome. 

What about it Bob? 

Why did you turn on all of us? Was it pressure from the higher ups? Or were you just sick of our crap?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

I do know one thing. Someone said that threads like this are are a bad idea. That's true. 

I had pretty much let all this crap go........now I'm pissed off all over again.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Bob got rid of all the trouble makers. Lol.


Aint we still here brother?


----------



## DSS (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I do know one thing. Someone said that threads like this are are a bad idea. That's true.
> 
> I had pretty much let all this crap go........now I'm pissed off all over again. [emoji23]


Your ass is never gonna heal up if you don't use the ointment. We keep telling you but you won't listen. I believe the dirty hippie has some cactus cream you should try.

Plus "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

DSS said:


> Your ass is never gonna heal up if you don't use the ointment. We keep telling you but you won't listen. *I believe the dirty hippie has some cactus cream you should try.*
> 
> Plus "I have a potty mouth"




Shhhh! Phucking Blabbermouth!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

I didnt Post this to make anyone mad, just to chew that fat on the days I enjoyed this place the most.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

DSS said:


> Your ass is never gonna heal up if you don't use the ointment. We keep telling you but you won't listen. I believe the dirty hippie has some cactus cream you should try.
> 
> Plus "I have a potty mouth"



I've been using the damn ointment......and I think it's getting better.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I didnt Post this to make anyone mad, just to chew that fat on the days I enjoyed this place the most.



I'm always getting pissed about something. 

No worries.......it sure ain't your fault bro.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

sunfish said:


> ^^^ This.
> 
> Good old days are right now. The past is an allusion...


So is the now, were all here because we think we are here. We are a germ or speck of sand to the universe. The universe does not end so their expanding theory's are just that ,theory's. The illusion that we are special,given the enormity of Gods creation is mad science. For all we know we may be microbes in the bottom of a peanut butter jar of human like giant people in a bigger universe and differing dimension. Our whole universe could be cells in someone or somethings other universe. Building a wall around space does not make it stop as there is more space behind that wall!


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 27, 2015)

J.W Younger said:


> You know where little gayfoxes go for lying and stuff...


Stalker.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 27, 2015)

JJ said it best ..


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> So is the now, were all here because we think we are here. We are a germ or speck of sand to the universe. The universe does not end so their expanding theory's are just that ,theory's. The illusion that we are special,given the enormity of Gods creation is mad science. For all we know we may be microbes in the bottom of a peanut butter jar of human like giant people in a bigger universe and differing dimension. Our whole universe could be cells in someone or somethings other universe. Building a wall around space does not make it stop as there is more space behind that wall!



Repped?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Repped?


Potatoe


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> So is the now, were all here because we think we are here. We are a germ or speck of sand to the universe. The universe does not end so their expanding theory's are just that ,theory's. The illusion that we are special,given the enormity of Gods creation is mad science. For all we know we may be microbes in the bottom of a peanut butter jar of human like giant people in a bigger universe and differing dimension. Our whole universe could be cells in someone or somethings other universe. Building a wall around space does not make it stop as there is more space behind that wall!


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Repped?



So is this the new "Rep" thread(question mark).


Oh, and the shirts showed up today. Thanks Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

I only wiped with the larger one.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Stalker.


Not unless you include the user ID brushpile in your claim and stuff.
I haven quoted one of your post in weeks.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I only wiped with the larger one.


That's disgusting but funny.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 27, 2015)

J.W Younger said:


> Not unless you include the user ID brushpile in your claim and stuff.
> I haven quoted one of your post in weeks.


What do you have amnesia, you quoted me today at 2:29, you meat head.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 27, 2015)

Meat head? 

Archie Bunker is offended.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So is this the new "Rep" thread(question mark).
> 
> 
> Oh, and the shirts showed up today. Thanks Randy.


he needs to sell bacon pie and stuff.


----------



## olyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Del_ said:


> How about it!
> 
> I'm looking at the sign on date of some of these yokels. They must have been in high school during the good ole days.


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What do you have amnesia, you quoted me today at 2:29, you meat head.


Yes I know that gayfox, but how does that make me a stalker? I think we all know including the mods that you have multiple IDs.


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> What do you have amnesia, you quoted me today at 2:29, you meat head.


Reported for name calling.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I only wiped with the larger one.



I prefer to think of it as a Limited Edition, as wiping is optional up on the Cumberland.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 27, 2015)

J.W Younger said:


> Yes I know that gayfox, but how does that make me a stalker? I think we all know including the mods that you have multiple IDs.


Nah, I have enough dealing with just me, plus I ain't smart enough to do that but thanks for thinking so highly of me.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Meat head?
> 
> Archie Bunker is offended.


My first tv roll model, him and Fred Sanford.


----------



## olyman (Jul 27, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Yup your a rat!


 proof in post 164,,admitted to it.........


----------



## olyman (Jul 27, 2015)

svk said:


> And being a backseat mod is also frowned upon.
> 
> Sure I could go and delete LW and your posts. But let's just be adults here.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> I dont mind people calling me names.....I kinda like it. *But im tough*



'Bout the toughest damn midget I know.........


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> My first tv roll model, him and Fred Sanford.


Hey now ,I am the only Fred Sanford here


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, I love these pissin matches! Lol
But lets stay on topic, what was the topic?
Oh ya, it was about Holelickit chasing off alot of good members.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

My shirts arrived today as well, thanks for not wiping with mine


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

Holelickit was kinda mean.


----------



## olyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah?
> 
> "I have a potty mouth"
> 
> This place would be better off without you.....no one would give a damn if you never came back.


 best damn post on this forum in a looooooooong time,,and dead accurate.....


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Nah, I have enough dealing with just me, plus I ain't smart enough to do that but thanks for thinking so highly of me.


Do these zombies look like they real smart and stuff? I know you got a smart phone but does it make you smart?


----------



## showrguy (Jul 27, 2015)

This thread ROCKS !!!!!!!!!!!!
Some fun readin...........kinda like "the good ole days"......lol


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

J.W Younger said:


> Do these zombies look like they real smart and stuff? I know you got a smart phone but does it make you smart?


Dude did you get the new fart app? It's freakin saaweeeetttttt!!!!!


----------



## Del_ (Jul 27, 2015)

olyman said:


> best damn post on this forum in a looooooooong time,,and dead accurate.....



Didn't get the memo?


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 27, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Holelickit was kinda mean.


Yeah ,well, what we had compared with rhymes with sleezeco the dude was a stand up guy.


----------



## olyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Didn't get the memo?


 please go cry somewhere where no one hears you,,nor cares....will tell what people think of a EX mod....


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 27, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I only wiped with the larger one.



Guess it would only be "offensive" if we knew _*what*_ was wiped....


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> So is the now, were all here because we think we are here. We are a germ or speck of sand to the universe. The universe does not end so their expanding theory's are just that ,theory's. The illusion that we are special,given the enormity of Gods creation is mad science. For all we know we may be microbes in the bottom of a peanut butter jar of human like giant people in a bigger universe and differing dimension. Our whole universe could be cells in someone or somethings other universe. Building a wall around space does not make it stop as there is more space behind that wall!


Easy on the psychedelics man.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 27, 2015)

In before the lock


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 27, 2015)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> In before the lock




I think this ones kinda gonna be a free fer all and no locking here.....

Where's gink by the way?


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I think this ones kinda gonna be a free fer all and no locking here.....
> 
> Where's gink by the way?


That depends on how far someone is willing to go and if they just dont care.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

im gonna troll some with the echo haters.
husq 555 with a 562xp top end and flash tune 
and a echo 620 with a muff mod


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> im gonna troll some with the echo haters.
> husq 555 with a 562xp top end and flash tune
> and a echo 620 with a muff mod



Are the chains equal?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

uh huh 72 lgx oregon you can report you findings to the 15 echo 620 information sticky.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> uh huh 72 lgx oregon you can report you findings to the 15 echo 620 information sticky.


What was it like 4 or 5 seconds faster?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

6 seconds


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> 6 seconds


That is a lot.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> So is the now, were all here because we think we are here. We are a germ or speck of sand to the universe. The universe does not end so their expanding theory's are just that ,theory's. The illusion that we are special,given the enormity of Gods creation is mad science. For all we know we may be microbes in the bottom of a peanut butter jar of human like giant people in a bigger universe and differing dimension. Our whole universe could be cells in someone or somethings other universe. Building a wall around space does not make it stop as there is more space behind that wall!


Kinda like germs on masterminds big swelled monkey ass?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

that is wrong but so dang funny lmao


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> im gonna troll some with the echo haters.
> husq 555 with a 562xp top end and flash tune
> and a echo 620 with a muff mod



Repped


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

Soooooo. I think your all irritated twats and need to "I have a potty mouth".
remember twat is the non censored word of the week.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

oh a "I have a potty mouth" to me you're to kind hon


----------



## big t double (Jul 27, 2015)

Twat....cool.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Why don't you echo lovers all suck on this.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

why do i want to play with old stuff.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 27, 2015)

Now.....where were we....

Chainsaws nstuff


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Nest stirrer.... Lol.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh boy...............


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

Woo!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

husqvarna sucks and sawtroll wont admit that


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

So where did the other one go I tried to post said i had insufficient privilege to reply I'm like idk what did i do?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> husqvarna kicks and sawtroll knows that


 Fixed it 4 u


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Troll hasn't been around much. If he was you boys would give him a stroke.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

Sweet!

IBTL!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> jake you're so right


fixed it for you hon.


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> husqvarna sucks and sawtroll wont admit that


Where the heck is the Rep x 10,000 button.....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> fixed it for you hon.


Hahahah I don't have time fur naw stihl


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

Mac's rock!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Mac's rock!


boat anchor.


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

I am a PSP and damn proud of it!!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> boat anchor.


Naw stihls not that bad just ant up to Swedish standards sorty cheap on creature comforts and have them rubix cube fuel caps


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

who's stirring up all the **** in here?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

husky has flippy caps and auto tune 
my echo has standard caps and a regular carbooter 
a muffler modded 620 will wax a 555 with 562xp top end and 562xp autotune flash.
both running the same chain.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorty goes with the territory i think


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> husky has flippy caps and auto tune
> my echo has standard caps and a regular carbooter
> a muffler modded 620 will wax a 555 with 562xp top end and 562xp autotune flash.
> both running the same chain.


I don't have no dern flippys on my huskys lol or auto tune or is it stratified


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

Holy shat three good old days threads and four what's on your bench threads all up at once! 




Oh yeah....husky's suck chocolate salty balls


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> husky has flippy caps and auto tune
> my echo has standard caps and a regular carbooter
> a muffler modded 620 will wax a 555 with 562xp top end and 562xp autotune flash.
> both running the same chain.


What the hell does a 562 top end do for a 555? Same jug, different transfer covers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

st


Deets066 said:


> Holy shat three good old days threads and four what's on your bench threads all up at once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stihl blows says so right on my signature


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> What the hell does a 562 top end do for a 555? Same jug, different transfer covers.


also crank stuffers installed.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


>



My grand ma ma ran saws faster than that echo


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Holy shat three good old days threads and four what's on your bench threads all up at once!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Chef.... that's gotta hurt......


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> My grand ma ma ran saws faster than that echo


that aint saying much coming from a yankee


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

Where is Saw Troll, I'm telling you the man would have a coronary


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


>


I thought they both looked kinda slow...


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

You guys would chit yerselfs if you seen a real tree, right Shane?


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

jakewells said:


> that aint saying much coming from a yankee


Lest you forget......................WE WON


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 27, 2015)

lest you forget....... i don't care.


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I thought they both looked kinda slow...
> View attachment 438106


I'd put MY 034S up against em both


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

That was fun. Good night guys and God Bless!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> I'd put MY 034S up against em both


I'd put my 357xp up against em both, as well.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

My 372 xpw beats em all imo of couse it don't look like this anymore but still runs all day every day I work it hard!


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

I got a 461 that is smokin fast! 



But it's being polished.


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> My 372 xpw beats em all imo of couse it don't look like this anymore but still runs all day every day I work it hard!



Mine still looks like this and still runs hard.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> I got a 461 that is smokin fast!
> 
> 
> 
> But it's being polished.


My 372 got polished on briars,bark,saw dust,dirt sun for years still cuts as fast or faster than them new fangled saws.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 438109
> Mine still looks like this and still runs hard.


I strongly disagree there pard if you ran it hard it would be lots more scuffed up heck in one week under me that bar would not be legible!


----------



## BGE541 (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I thought they both looked kinda slow...
> View attachment 438106


Lets see your 60cc saw in beech, and no one said this was a big piece of wood


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> You guys would chit yerselfs if you seen a real tree, right Shane?



LOL, how about lets save that arguement. yer trying to lure me into the eastern folk razzing. i promised i would limit that LOL.


----------



## Four Paws (Jul 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> who's stirring up all the **** in here?



Now the word b e e s is censored? Might as well be North Korea up in here.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Lets see your 60cc saw in beech, and on one said this was a big piece of wood



i'd like to see those echo's up against a poulan 3750


----------



## BGE541 (Jul 27, 2015)

All I hear is alot of "you should see my 70cc saw/ported saw/"special" saw... missing the point. You should see my 288xp bahhaha who cares ...


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

Four Paws said:


> Now the word b e e s is censored? Might as well be North Korea up in here.



that didn't say bees LOL


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> I strongly disagree there pard if you ran it hard it would be lots more scuffed up heck in one week under me that bar would not be legible!


Saw looks the same letters on bar are a little dull now but not much different, mostly just talkin smack here after a few beers! All in good fun


----------



## BGE541 (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> You guys would chit yerselfs if you seen a real tree, right Shane?


Like this?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Saw looks the same letters on bar are a little dull now but not much different, mostly just talkin smack here after a few beers! All in good fun


Well I make my livin with mine so they get rode hard and put up wet. Cleaning air filter and maintain chain and deburring the bar changing fuel lines once in a while is about all mine get. I don't care if they look faded as long as they cut like a scalded dawg all good!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Like this? View attachment 438127


is that a branch


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Like this? View attachment 438127



Or this


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> is that a branch


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> My 372 got polished on briars,bark,saw dust,dirt sun for years still cuts as fast or faster than them new fangled saws.


Hey I got one of those. Holy s h I t it is shiney.


----------



## BGE541 (Jul 27, 2015)

Something like those


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> Well I make my livin with mine so they get rode hard and put up wet. Cleaning air filter and maintain chain and deburring the bar changing fuel lines once in a while is about all mine get. I don't care if they look faded as long as they cut like a scalded dawg all good!


That's what I like about stihl.... They look as good as they cut!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> That's what I like about stihl.... They look as good as they cut!


Each his own, stihls don't hold up for me as well as my huskys do but now with the new saws I'd be lost, good thing for me though mine should last until I'm too old to climb!


----------



## big t double (Jul 27, 2015)

Made a couple cuts with this on Sunday...but immediately put it away because I was scared to scratch the paint. Scratches don't polish out


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> View attachment 438136
> Or this


 
considering that kid is likely 4' and the tree was already on the ground, looks more like a root. no not that LOL. the real tree's clint speaks of are 12'


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

did the good ol,days are gone thread get deleted already?


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Like this? View attachment 438127


Oh crap..... don't tell me the Echos fall over like fainting goats like those over rated 346 XtraPuss saws......


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

big t double said:


> Made a couple cuts with this on Sunday...but immediately put it away because I was scared to scratch the paint. Scratches don't polish out
> View attachment 438145


Two cuts with my 64 and my hands are buzzing for hours. My 7900 is soooo smooth.


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> considering that kid is likely 4' and the tree was already on the ground, looks more like a root. no not that LOL. the real tree's clint speaks of are 12'


Yup, kid about 4' tree about 5'...... Not that pu$$y softwood either. Lol
It's been on the ground cuz I cut it about 4 years before pic.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Yup, kid about 4' tree about 5'...... Not that pu$$y softwood either. Lol
> It's been on the ground cuz I cut it about 4 years before pic.



you guys quit luring me in dammit!!!! LOL at least let me go get gypo to back me up before you lure me in to deep


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 27, 2015)

big t double said:


> Made a couple cuts with this on Sunday...but immediately put it away because I was scared to scratch the paint. Scratches don't polish out
> View attachment 438145



I don't want to sound like some kind of know-it-all or something but your bar is on upside down.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Yup, kid about 4' tree about 5'...... Not that pu$$y softwood either. Lol
> It's been on the ground cuz I cut it about 4 years before pic.


I had to cut a civil war oak two years ago wish i had pictures anyway it was 8 feet thick at breast height felt strange having to make cut outs to get to the center with my 395 and a 36 inch bar! Roughly 125 feet and had 3 separate leads 3.5 feet diameter at 40 feet up


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Two cuts with my 64 and my hands are buzzing for hours. My 7900 is soooo smooth
> 
> 
> Very nice Dolmar..... I think it might be a little embarrassed with that Huskyvarmint bar on there though..... those Cannons sure look nice on the other guys saws.....hint hint. ......lol.


----------



## big t double (Jul 27, 2015)

LowVolt said:


> I don't want to sound like some kind of know-it-all or something but your bar is on upside down.


I'm new age...I hold the saw upside down to cut. So it's ok.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> I had to cut a civil war oak two years ago wish i had pictures anyway it was 8 feet thick at breast height felt strange having to make cut outs to get to the center with my 395 and a 36 inch bar! Roughly 125 feet and had 3 separate leads 3.5 diameter at 40 feet up



sounds like the saplings growing out of the foundation of my house


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> sounds like the saplings growing out of the foundation of my house


Hahaha well roping it out they sure felt like mighty big saplings


----------



## Deets066 (Jul 27, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> I had to cut a civil war oak two years ago wish i had pictures anyway it was 8 feet thick at breast height felt strange having to make cut outs to get to the center with my 395 and a 36 inch bar! Roughly 125 feet and had 3 separate leads 3.5 feet diameter at 40 feet up


Yeah but you do this for a living! This is my side job/hobby.

I've got a 6' x about 60' oak and a 7' diameter maple to come down in residential area. Not near as fun as dropping em in the timber.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Two cuts with my 64 and my hands are buzzing for hours. My 7900 is soooo smooth.


Need some vagisil?


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Need some vagisil?



ya but you run a PM1000. your not normal when it comes to handling vibrations LOL


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> ya but you run a PM1000. your not normal when it comes to handling vibrations LOL


True.i get some good vibs.only thing that makes me go numb is my scag.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Man that is some real ********.my thread got deleted.



i was thinking they reinstated Bob as a mod


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

The 661 is pretty smooth, too.


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 27, 2015)

What the hell did you guys do? I get busy for a day and miss out on a pissing contest....apparently missed an entire thread that got deleted...now I'm stuck reading this crappy thread that everyone is being civil


----------



## NWCoaster (Jul 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i was thinking they reinstated Bob as a mod


Wow..... I thought you guys were making this stuff up about threads getting deleted.....WTH? I thought everyone was having a good time and we were putting out some quality work.....


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 27, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> The 661 is pretty smooth, too.


If they would just run long enough to really enjoy em


----------



## Big_Wood (Jul 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> What the hell did you guys do? I get busy for a day and miss out on a pissing contest....apparently missed an entire thread that got deleted...now I'm stuck reading this crappy thread that everyone is being civil



shutup!


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

fordf150 said:


> What the hell did you guys do? I get busy for a day and miss out on a pissing contest....apparently missed an entire thread that got deleted...now I'm stuck reading this crappy thread that everyone is being civil


Actually i think two got deleted.one got locked because everyone was cutting loose.apparently somebody got offended over my comment on randys big red swelled ass.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Man that is some real ********.my thread got deleted.



So did mine.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/say-goodbye-to-the-good-ol-days.283517/


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm gonna have to quit my job so I can keep up with the AS drama


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> So did mine.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/say-goodbye-to-the-good-ol-days.283517/


Oh that really makes me mad i didn't get in on that one.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Oh that really makes me mad i didn't get in on that one.



Yep. Deleted anonymously without any explanation. 

Super awesome!


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 27, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Need some vagisil?


Someone around here does... But it ain't me.


----------



## BGE541 (Jul 27, 2015)

No taxation without representation!!!! MODS lol


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Yep. Deleted anonymously without any explanation.
> 
> Super awesome!


Hell yeah!


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 28, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Someone around here does... But it ain't me.


Just a little bit will do.i'm just a little cranky from sleep deprivation and threads getting deleted is all.i really could get by with a snickers bar and some midol.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Yep. Deleted anonymously without any explanation.
> 
> Super awesome!


Speaking of Super awesome...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Big Block (Jul 28, 2015)

That ?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 28, 2015)

Twat ?


----------



## Big Block (Jul 28, 2015)

Haha it still works


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do any of you remember the first "Remember the good ole days thread"?

Ahhh good times.

Im really considering starting a thread about moderators........


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Im really considering starting a thread about moderators........



Now that's funny stuff! If you make it about ex/retired mods it might even last.


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning guys, here's the thing. Yes a couple of the copycat threads were deleted. Now the OPs probably were just joking around but when multiple members started posting stuff that was well over the line we can either start deleting posts and issuing infractions or just zap the thread and let people simmer down a bit. I'm not about to delete 15 or 20 posts in a 3 page thread so that's why they came down.

Now I'm aware that in the past perhaps a certain mod went a little ban crazy and that's no good for anyone. We don't want it to be like that in here but at the same point Darin and Jen want this site to be family friendly. At the point those threads were at when they were deleted, they weren't even close to family suitable.

For the most part this thread has been clean so that's why it's still open. Let's keep it that way. But if you feel the need to openly gripe about moderation (as several have recently), be prepared to deal with the consequences.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

svk said:


> Now that's funny stuff! If you make it about ex/retired mods it might even last.





svk said:


> ///
> 
> For the most part this thread has been clean so that's why it's still open. Let's keep it that way. But if you feel the need to openly gripe about moderation as several have recently prepare to deal with the consequences.




Now there's a well thought out policy!


.


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Now there's a well thought out policy!
> 
> 
> .


Small amount of sarcasm in the first post there Del.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Marshy (Jul 28, 2015)

It is strange how we hold on to the pieces of the past while we wait for our futures.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> It is strange how we hold on to the pieces of the past while we wait for our futures.




Yeah I'm imagining myself in the future remembering imagining myself in the future.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

If the current mods are fair.......they deserve respect. 

By the same token.........if the past mods were unfair........they deserve none.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If the current mods are fair.......they deserve respect.
> 
> By the same token.........if the past mods were unfair........they deserve none.





So going to bite your tongue about the couple of deleted or locked threads?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

If those threads were getting out of hand....they should have been locked or deleted. 


What's with the little ?????

Are you 12?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If those threads were getting out of hand....they should have been locked or deleted.
> 
> 
> What's with the little ?????
> ...



Now we're making progress.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

Del_ said:


> Now we're making progress.



In what way? 

Are you finally gonna leave and never return?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> In what way?
> 
> Are you finally gonna leave and never return?



You're the one that left here in a huff.

Didn't stick?


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Del_ said:


> You're the one that left here in a huff.
> 
> Didn't stick?


Do you get along with anyone on this site?


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

I've left here several times. It never sticks for long. 

This is a good site......with lots of great members. Some not so great. 

Personally, I think the political forum should be shut down.


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've left here several times. It never sticks for long.
> 
> This is a good site......with lots of great members. Some not so great.
> 
> Personally, I think the political forum should be shut down.



Political forum is like the crack house of AS. It's 1% of the content and 50% of the moderator work.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

I've yet to ever see anything good come from a political, or a religious discussion where people with different ideas of what was correct were trying to impose their beliefs upon the other......

There are places all over the Internet where those guys can gather to beat each other down. Having that crap here just attracts the attention of more nut jobs, and very well could be the reason this site was hacked.


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've yet to ever see anything good come from a political, or a religious discussion where people with different ideas of what was correct were trying to impose their beliefs upon the other......
> 
> There are places all over the Internet where those guys can gather to beat each other down. Having that crap here just attracts the attention of more nut jobs, and very well could be the reason this site was hacked.


Agree. It normally takes years for someone to adjust their political or religious beliefs. When someone is trying to shove their philosophy down your throat it just makes people back away.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've left here several times. It never sticks for long.
> 
> This is a good site......with lots of great members. Some not so great.
> 
> Personally, I think the political forum should be shut down.



The political forum started from my suggestion to Darin that we have a separate forum for Politics. Politics was being constantly posted in the 'Off Topic' forum before then and making a mess of it. The 'Firewood and heating with Wood' forum was also my idea.

As for the political forum being shut down?

I agree with you.

Politics and religion should neither one be posted here at the site.

There are other sites for that stuff, we don't need it here.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

If you think it should not be here.........then why do you wade off in so often? Just wondering....


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

svk said:


> Do you get along with anyone on this site?



Yeah, the owners!


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If you think it should not be here.........then why do you wade off in so often? Just wondering....



Maybe for the same reason you must be reading it.

It's like not watching a train wreck.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow i've been deleted and warned this morning.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Wow i've been deleted and warned this morning.



You're lucky I can't get to ya!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> If you think it should not be here.........then why do you wade off in so often? Just wondering....




I know the answer to that.

The internet allows people to talk and say things they would not say to your face, because they know the likelyhood of being held accountable for there actions is slim.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Threads like this are why the ULS was formed... To bring back a little bit of goodness to AS.



What is the ULS Mke?

No Del, I never read the political forum. I do see your name mentioned along with it, and the discontent that is sown from it quite often though.


----------



## the GOAT (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> What is the ULS Mke?
> 
> No Del, I never read the political forum. I do see your name mentioned along with it, and the discontent that is sown from it quite often though.


I thought you had me on ignore?


----------



## fordf150 (Jul 28, 2015)

leave the political forum alone....thats where i go to get a couple laughs and try to raise the IQ of a few lost members. @fastLeo151 needs to come over there for a few lessons on anger management and discrimination against little people(midgets for all you insensitive people)


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> I thought you had me on ignore?



I took you off ignore a few days ago to see if your tune had changed any. If all your gonna do is bash people and their saws I'll keep you on ignore. I do remember a time when I enjoyed reading your posts........I was hoping that guy was posting again.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I've yet to ever see anything good come from a political, or a religious discussion where people with different ideas of what was correct were trying to impose their beliefs upon the other......
> 
> There are places all over the Internet where those guys can gather to beat each other down. Having that crap here just attracts the attention of more nut jobs, and very well could be the reason this site was hacked.


I suspect it was hacked by a pissed off member who was treated unfairly by an egotistical fake macho type mall cop ex mod! Know anyone that fits that description?


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 28, 2015)

Del_ said:


> You're lucky I can't get to ya!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Im in before the lock down. Thought I was banned from the other thread when it said I have no priveleges.
Irregardless I'm here. Lol


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

People have brought this up multiple times so I have to ask....why did a certain ex mod merge two apparently valuable threads together? What was the purpose? There's gotta be a reason why so many people are still talking about it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

svk said:


> People have brought this up multiple times so I have to ask....why did a certain ex mod merge two apparently valuable threads together? What was the purpose? There's gotta be a reason why so many people are still talking about it.



It was a means to an end. He was told to deter us from posting, or participating. So what better way to do that than take a high traffic riff raff thread like the Other Swap Meet Thread, and merge it with some other irrelevant thread, turning it into some Dr. Moureau bastardized version, basically killing all traffic.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Of course you were! You're just a trouble maker! Lol. You're a card and you should be dealt with. Lol


jughead500 said:


> Wow i've been deleted and warned this morning.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jul 28, 2015)

jakewells said:


> husqvarna sucks and sawtroll wont admit that


YEP!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> It was a means to an end. *He was told to deter us from posting, or participating*. So what better way to do that than take a high traffic riff raff thread like the Other Swap Meet Thread, and merge it with some other irrelevant thread, turning it into some Dr. Moureau bastardized version, basically killing all traffic.



Are you sure? He has never said that.........at least *he* could explain.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

I think its the paint that's upside down.


LowVolt said:


> I don't want to sound like some kind of know-it-all or something but your bar is on upside down.


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Of course you were! You're just a trouble maker! Lol. You're a card and you should be dealt with. Lol


Really i don't mean to be.i'm just an outspoken sob.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> Really i don't mean to be.i'm just an outspoken sob.


Jughead you may be alright ,hey you got a rebel flag avatar thats a start.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Are you sure? He has never said that.........at least *he* could explain.



More of a "hope", Randy. If it was done out of spite, and on his own........well that would be very shameful.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> More of a "hope", Randy. If it was done out of spite, and on his own........well that would be very shameful.



He's pretty outspoken these days about the site.......and it's owners. I *think* if he did it under "orders" he would have said as much.

I firmly believe he went on a power trip......and yes, that is shameful.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

This is all Brads fault.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Btw, i have a stihl part #, could someone tell me what model this starter cover is for?
1135 084 7800 B
Thanks.
John


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> Why don't you echo lovers all suck on this. View attachment 438088



I couldn't be qualified as an echo-lover, but I'd love to get my hands on a Moobed 288!


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> This is all Brads fault.



Nope.



Gypo Logger said:


> Btw, i have a stihl part #, could someone tell me what model this starter cover is for?
> 1135 084 7800 B
> Thanks.
> John



MS361


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> That depends on how far someone is willing to go and if they just dont care.




I haven't seen a locked thread in a while. The fur is starting to fly -- makes me wonder: "Where will you be when the fur flies, and someone gets flung?"


----------



## J.W Younger (Jul 28, 2015)

Danum, I musta dreamed this thread wus locked and stuff.


----------



## colin.p (Jul 28, 2015)

J.W Younger said:


> Danum, I musta dreamed this thread wus locked and stuff.


It was not open to new posts as of 7am this morning. Someone must have had a change of heart.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Now.....where were we....
> 
> Chainsaws nstuff




I sold cord wood, 128 cu ', for $35 delivered.


----------



## HarleyT (Jul 28, 2015)

the correct part number for the complete starter is #1135 080 2102


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> He's pretty outspoken these days about the site.......and it's owners. I *think* if he did it under "orders" he would have said as much.
> 
> I firmly believe he went on a power trip......and yes, that is shameful.



True.

At least I found an opportunity to use a literary reference(The Island of Doctor Moureau) in my explanation of the events. So that's a plus.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Randy, a log house builder brought the saw to me last night. He's built at least 10 log houses with it and just cleaned the filter on a regular basis. Anyway he's had it for 7 years and the recoil spring finaly broke. There were no badges on the saw to indicate the model.


Mastermind said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> MS361


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

We didn't have a change of heart but people finally calmed down and quit posting garbage so we opened it back up. I'm surprised it took you guys so long to notice. As long as people can keep it clean the thread can stay. It was getting pretty funny until a few folks started getting out of hand.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> The 661 is pretty smooth, too.


Dadgummit, that Dolmar in your signature is SLICK! If it runs as good as it looks -- OH MY!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> Am I the only one who misses the Good Ole Days we used to have on this site? There used to be lots of new topics and posting. It used to be a fun place to hang out. What happened?
> 
> Andy



I sold seasoned hardwood $35 cord.

Cut with a XL homelite, moved with a 67 F250. 

I moved up to a stihl and a chevy.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 28, 2015)

HarleyT said:


> the correct part number for the complete starter is #1135 080 2102



Yep......the number he posted was for the shield inside........but I figured he was just going off of what he could see.


----------



## Ironworker (Jul 28, 2015)

This thread sux.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe we should merge this into the good old days thread. Make it seamless.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Maybe we should merge this into the good old days thread. Make it seamless.



Meh? Don't worry about stuff like that, Wade. 

Just focus on remembering where you set your saws down.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Meh? Don't worry about stuff like that, Wade.
> 
> Just focus on remembering where you set your saws down.



Now I have a reason to put a 2100 top end on it.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Now I have a reason to put a 2100 top end on it.


Wade,

I saw that you had acquired some 2100 parts, and figured that was your plan.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 28, 2015)

We can send a monkey to space but can't get a quality AM 2100 pistons made. I have a good cylinder and a usable piston but Im wait ing to put it on until we see if the monkey comes back with good AM 2100 pistons. Until then the 285 will live on.


----------



## Magnumitis (Jul 28, 2015)

Define "Family Suitable"

Seriously

Has none else seen the garbage on TV these days?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry for the mix up, the owner read the number off for me, so I guess he read off the sheild number.
The main thing is we know what saw its off of.
Thanks again for the help.


Mastermind said:


> Yep......the number he posted was for the shield inside........but I figured he was just going off of what he could see.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Big Block (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 438264
> View attachment 438265



**** yea


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> Last night and today.


Brad,

Has the midget pig with the hoof rasp been by for his visit?


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Brad,
> 
> Has the midget pig with the hoof rasp been by for his visit?


Yes sir, Sunday.


From left So. Illinos Logger, Two Chains, Termitebuffet and me.


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> Yes sir, Sunday.
> View attachment 438266
> 
> From left So. Illinos Logger, Two Chains, Termitebuffet and me.



Well I'll be damned if that doesn't look like some sort of Town Constable lineup of the accused.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> Yes sir, Sunday.
> View attachment 438266
> 
> From left So. Illinos Logger, Two Chains, Termitebuffet and me.


Wonder which 2 run saw all day ?

Hullo


----------



## svk (Jul 28, 2015)

Alright guys. It's getting crazy in here again. FYI your post may have been deleted to remove a quote so don't take it personally. I was actually laughing at a few of them but they had to go.


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Well I'll be damned if that doesn't look like some sort of Town Constable lineup of the accused.


The first words out of my mouth when Randy got out of the Jeep was "you ain't a midget". When Jon and Clint got here the first thing Clint said was "you're not a midget" to Randy.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> The first words out of my mouth when Randy got out of the Jeep was "you ain't a midget". When Jon and Clint got here the first thing Clint said was "you're not a midget" to Randy.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> The first words out of my mouth when Randy got out of the Jeep was "you ain't a midget". When Jon and Clint got here the first thing Clint said was "you're not a midget" to Randy.





Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing...



The long pants hide the stilts.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> The long pants hide the stilts.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 28, 2015)

svk said:


> Alright guys. It's getting crazy in here again. FYI your post may have been deleted to remove a quote so don't take it personally. I was actually laughing at a few of them but they had to go.


You take the wind out of my sails.....


----------



## Majorpayne (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> You take the wind out of my sails.....


This place has awesome mods.


----------



## big t double (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> You take the wind out of my sails.....


What about the wind beneath your wings?


----------



## hseII (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> View attachment 438264
> View attachment 438265



Blow a little louder next time, I couldn't hear you over WestCoastBaller's "No Responsibility" Rants. 

And Stuff.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> Yes sir, Sunday.
> View attachment 438266
> 
> From left So. Illinos Logger, Two Chains, Termitebuffet and me.


Looks like clint has put on a few pounds.. lol.



J.W Younger said:


> You know where little gayfoxes go for lying and stuff...



How you been JW??


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> The first words out of my mouth when Randy got out of the Jeep was "you ain't a midget". When Jon and Clint got here the first thing Clint said was "you're not a midget" to Randy.


Midgets, all of yun's...


----------



## fastLeo151 (Jul 28, 2015)

big t double said:


> What about the wind beneath your wings?



You cant take that


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Midgets, all of yun's...


Matt,

I believe @bryanr2 may be one of only a couple of guys here that are a bigger midget than you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> Matt,
> 
> I believe @bryanr2 may be one of only a couple of guys here that are a bigger midget than you.


"Perspective"

Lol.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm only 5'11" 6ft on a good day so a lot of guys are bigger than me, but not being the biggest i had to be the meanest


----------



## thomas1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Test.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

big t double said:


> What about the wind beneath your wings?



Some winds come -- and are smelly


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jul 28, 2015)

fastLeo151 said:


> You take the wind out of my sales.....


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Test.


C-

You can do better..


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> This place has awesome mods.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2015)

Majorpayne said:


> This place has awesome mods.



Yeah we do!


----------



## hseII (Jul 28, 2015)

thomas1 said:


> Test.


Faileded


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Isn't it time to drink up and be somebody?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

Gotta just let these threads run..
Fact:
It's how a noob can get to know the temperament of some of the guys that been there/dun that..
Read..
Absorb...
GTG'S are better of course, but only 1 in 10 has the stones and conviction to show up at one, to meet, and talk to the personalities they spar with on the screen.
Then give em the same rash of **** in person..


----------



## Jon1212 (Jul 28, 2015)

All of this talk of my friend Tom, and the general attitude towards him by those with the moderators ear(or any other part) is pretty lame.

Tom is a dispenser of truth, harsh at times, yet truthful and honest he is, to the core.

If certain people don't like getting called out for back pedaling, or being full of s##t then the remedy is quite simple. Don't be a waffler, or FOS.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

What I dont understand is why someone would attack another member.


----------



## big t double (Jul 28, 2015)

Jon1212 said:


> .... Don't be a waffler.....


But I really like waffles...with syrup...especially those ones you get to make at the continental breakfast at hotels...those are the best because you get to test your skills...if your waffle sucks, well that's your own damn fault. What are we talking about here? I bought a saw from Thomas1 once...he did not send waffles.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What I dont understand is why someone would attack another member.



We all have I hate everybody days.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 28, 2015)

Since this is the Soul Searching thread, do I come across as an arsehole?
Just askin'.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 28, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Since this is the Soul Searching thread, do I come across as an arsehole?
> Just askin'.
> Thanks,
> John


No....
See you in September..


----------

